# Krill oil... Thoughts and or opinions on it?



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with Krill oil? I've done some reading, but would love your input. 
I like to rotate my chi's fish oils. They've had cod, wild salmon, and a anchovy/sardine combo.
I'm thinking about starting krill oil next. What do you all think?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you should do it! And then report back to us with your results!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha!Ha! If I give it a go, I definitely will let you know. 
It's higher in omega 3's and supposedly contains no metals. I'm still reading up on it though.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there a people version of it? I've read lots of opinions on just giving the human stuff instead of paying extra for the stuff packaged for the dogs. Better quality control supposedly also. I think it would be great to use in a rotation.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah Tracy, I currently have a bottle of Mega Red krill oil, but haven't taken it yet. I was going to give it to the dogs, but it has vanillin and sorbitol. I assume to cover the fishy smell.  Those two ingredients aren't good for the chi's.
I do want to use a krill oil that's meant for humans. Trying to choose a good brand is challenging. I think I'm going to order NKO Neptune krill oil. It seems to be the best. 

For anyone interested, krill are shrimp like crustaceans that whales eat. They live in the deep cold waters of Antarctica. Being so tiny they don't have chemicals or pollutants like fish.


I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep us posted! It sounds like a really neat product!!


----------



## bryan (Aug 11, 2011)

The appropriate dose of krill oil depends on several factors such as the user's age, health, and several other conditions. At this time there is not enough scientific information to determine an appropriate range of doses for krill oil. Keep in mind that natural products are not always necessarily safe and dosages can be important. Be sure to follow relevant directions on product labels and consult your pharmacist or physician or other healthcare professional before using. My Father used this twice a day for 3 months as he is suffering from depression, Krill Doctor Professional Brand oil is really effective to fight against these diseases.


----------

